# Legend (1985) Case



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, I picked up the Legend DVD "Ultimate Edition" today, and while the films are OK (won't have a chance to view them until AFTER finals), the case is this cheap plastic case which the artwork will chip away, and the plastic will break under repeated stress.

Obviously, Universal is trying to cut costs, but this isn't the way.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will be getting mine later this week. Looking forward to hearing the Jerry Goldsmith soundtrack version.


----------

